# questa mattina



## animalibera (29 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Questa mattina presto è finalmente venuto a portare via buona parte della sua roba.
> Mentre vuotava l'armadio e andava su e giù dalla scala mi sono messa a stirare in soggiorno per concentrarmi su altro.
> Alla fine mi ha guardato in faccia come non accadeva da almeno due mesi.. ci siamo parlati senza che lui mi aggredisse ancora.....ero sfinita....sulla porta ci siamo abbracciati e ci siamo dati un bacio sulla guancia ...lui ha ammesso di non essere stato sincero con me per anni intanto siamo rimasti li un paio di minuti in piedi l'uno con le braccia al collo dell'altra.
> Ho pianto...silenziosamente... il viso mi si è rigato di lacrime. Sono comunque in alto mare..
> Forse venerdì sera ceneremo tutti insieme.


----------

